# What style furniture?



## Lammchen (Apr 2, 2022)

Do you have a specific style of furniture you prefer for your home/apartment? 

I like Traditional pieces and prefer colors that are classic. Our current sofa was purchased in the 90s and it had a floral print which was typical of that era. It has some staining from the red pillows my daughter bought us so I bought a soft velvety cover for the sofa and it's a nice grey color. It looks so good in my family room!


----------



## Nomad (Apr 2, 2022)

I do not like heavy furniture, in fact, I do not have a lot of furniture. I have a bed, a tea table, and wardrobe in the bedroom, a working desk and a chair in my office, a sofa and a tea table in the drawing-room, and a dining table and cupboards in the kitchen.


----------

